# Wow - Dish to cease operations!!



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

From the "Ruters" news service -(not Reuters)
http://www.rutersnonsense.com

Despite a Moody financial upgrade and despite gaining more subscribers than all other providers Dish Network has been forced to go out of business. A stockholder has leaked that "Becsause our CEO, Charlie Ergan did not show up for a Charlie Chat this month, we have concluded things are in dire straights and will immediately cease operations." "We could not stand by any longer while Mr. Ergan continues to refuse to make money losing deals such as Direct TV has" said the stockholder. It is reported many of their customers across the country are demanding to pay more per month so that Dish will pay the inflated price YES is asking, so that those in New York can get YES, but Charlie is refusing to accomadate them. Mr. Ergan has a record of not playing by the rules and now has to pay the price of an economically viable company. It was Mr. Ergan that pushed hard to get local stations when the other DBS provider saw no rush to do so, and had to pay for that decision by having thousands sign up for his service that might not otherwise have. The final straw may have been the deal he struck with HBO to provide perhaps the cheapest packages available anywhere that include 8 HBO and 5 CINNEMAX channels. "We don't have to put up with this success any longer" said the stockholder. "It's over."

This is printed without permission from "Ruters"
:flaiming


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

wtf - haha
What kinda bs is this...


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

Is it Ruters or Rooters? Like the Roto kind. . .

I guess Charlie can go back to installing C-Band dishes like he was doing in 1980.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow. A thinly-veiled swipe at sarcasm.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Never believe a news story with misspellings 

"Becsause"


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

:lol:  :lol: 
:coffee !rolling :barf: :money: :down: :sleeping:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Emoticonapalooza!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)




----------

